# dell s2216h versus LG 22MP68VQ MONITOR



## sudhir_3193 (Oct 25, 2016)

Hi everyone, I basically wanted to purchase good monitor for gaming gta 5, Witcher 3 and AAA games. LG 22MP68VQ  has got very bad reviews at Amazon and dell s2216h has got good reviews. Any actual user of this monitor can please help me decide, which is the better one. Thanks guys.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Oct 25, 2016)

sudhir_3193 said:


> Hi everyone, I basically wanted to purchase good monitor for gaming gta 5, Witcher 3 and AAA games. LG 22MP68VQ  has got very bad reviews at Amazon and dell s2216h has got good reviews. Any actual user of this monitor can please help me decide, which is the better one. Thanks guys.


Aren't the reviews on Amazon from actual users too? Go with the reviews.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sumit05 (Oct 25, 2016)

Even i want to know this.


----------



## sudhir_3193 (Oct 25, 2016)

Hey guys give me your honest opinion as I have ordered LG 22MP68VQ today from Amazon. If this monitor is not good I will cancel the deal. Reply soon.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 26, 2016)

LG 22MP68VQ-P is a very good monitor.
Dont go with only amazon reviews.
Also search snapdeal, infibeam & youtube reviws before coming to a decision.
LG monitor also has Freesync which enables it to reduce screen tearing when used with AMD Gpus.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## sudhir_3193 (Oct 26, 2016)

Thanks bssunilreddy for helping me out.  The order has been placed for LG 22MP68VQ from Amazon.in, will be receiving it by 01 nov.

- - - Updated - - -

Any link to the proper review of LG 22MP68VQ. I am not able to find any on Google.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 26, 2016)

LG 22MP68VQ-P Freesync Monitor Review in Bangla Best budget monitor 2016? - YouTube

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## singh_dd93 (Oct 27, 2016)

Dont even think of buying Dell S2216H. I have 22 of those in my office and God, not even a single day goes by that I dont regret buying those. 
The quality of panel is like hell. No 2 screens give same colors and all of them were bought together and were from same lot. It starts showing white patches every 2-3 month.
The exchange process is slow. I have got all of them exchanged at least once in last 7 months and some of them twice.

I will post pic of white patches when I got to office on 1st Nov.

Edit: Dell S2240L is a very good screen. But that isnt available now  
I really enjoy working on my triple s2240L setup. I bought all 3 at different times and all of them have same colors


----------



## sudhir_3193 (Oct 27, 2016)

Thanks singh and bssunilreddy for your valuable suggestions. Dell S2240L is still available at Amazon.in for 9900rs.Is this better option compared to LG.


----------



## sudhir_3193 (Nov 15, 2016)

This LG 22MP68VQ-P is very good monitor. Got the delivery on diwali. Lot of customization options. Its very good for gaming. You can enable free sync and get 75hz refresh rate, even if you don't have amd card.


----------



## aniket4562000 (Nov 18, 2016)

Also check for LG 24MP88HM. one of the best monitor from LG.


----------



## shuvamgayen (Dec 5, 2016)

Please give me a update i am searching for exact same question.  Please share your experience if you got lg monitor

Please tell me your experience with lg 22mp68vq.  I have the exact same question


----------

